# NORMIES GET OUT REEEEEEE



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2020)

Why do you hate normies so much?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 3, 2020)

>unironically referring to normalfags as "normies"
Found the normalfag.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> >unironically referring to normalfags as "normies"
> Found the normalfag.



Kill yourself faggot.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 3, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Kill yourself faggot.


No.


----------



## D̥̜̖͗͆̿E̼̰VÔ̦Ȗ̟̹̮͊͋R͊̒ (Sep 3, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> >unironically referring to normalfags as "normies"
> Found the normalfag.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 3, 2020)

They fucking suck and dilute the public discourse.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2020)

(______) said:


> View attachment 1570020



Yeah well your mom.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> No.



I'm going to kill you.  I'm going to murder you because I have had it with your shit!


----------



## Μusk (Sep 3, 2020)

The only people I've seen who "hate" normalfags are meme-spouting NEETs on imageboards who think they're superior, just because they aren't wageslaves or brainwashing themselves with MSM (Ironically, these kinds of people can be categorized easily, meaning that it isn't as much independence as it is adopting modern imageboard culture). Both sides are equally annoying and braindead.
Normalfags aren't really a problem. Don't let the the vocal minorities online delude you into thinking that every person in real life wears a political shirt and riots. They're blissfully unaware and apathetic, but hey, if they want to do that, go right ahead.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 3, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I'm going to kill you.  I'm going to murder you because I have had it with your shit!


Please don't sit on me and fart in my face haha, I'd hate it sooooo much if you did that haha.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2020)

Muskrat said:


> The only people I've seen who "hate" normalfags are meme-spouting NEETs on imageboards who think they're superior, just because they aren't wageslaves or brainwashing themselves with MSM (Ironically, these kinds of people can be categorized easily, meaning that it isn't as much independence as it is adopting modern imageboard culture). Both sides are equally annoying and braindead.
> Normalfags aren't really a problem. Don't let the the vocal minorities online delude you into thinking that every person in real life wears a political shirt and riots. They're blissfully unaware and apathetic, but hey, if they want to do that, go right ahead.



NORMIE DETECTED!  WHERE ARE MY TENDIES!  REEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 3, 2020)

Muskrat said:


> Normalfags aren't really a problem.


Found another one.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 3, 2020)

FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING NORMIEYOUDON'TEVEN KNOW WHAT MEMES ARE !!!! STOP INVADING OUR CULTURE YOU FUCKING NORMIE. I HATE YOU. YOU PROBABLY LISTEN TO 69 PILOTS AND LANA DEL GAY. FILTHY FRANK AND DANK MEMES ARE WHAT I THRIVE ON, AND I'M 15 SO YOUR OPINION IS INVALID. WHILE YOU WATCH THAT GAY MOTHERFUCKER SHANE DAWSON IM WATCHING IDUBBBZ ️"IM GAY" VINE COMPILATIONS. THAT SHIT IS FUNNY AS FUCK, FUNNIER THAN ANY GAY SHIT YOU TRY TO SHOW ME. FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING FAGGOT NORMIE, SUCK MY DICKAND MAKE ME CUM YOU FUCKING FAGGOT REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 3, 2020)

Because they ruin everything.

Anybody who has had a thing they like that used to be fringe that somehow managed to become mainstream would understand this.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Sep 3, 2020)

I hate normies because they're stupid wageslaves and cucks for femoids and don't understand that true living is a plate of fresh tendies handed to you by your mom while you watch anime in your basement throne room


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 3, 2020)

AnOminous said:


>


----------



## MalWart (Sep 3, 2020)

This thread has further cemented my appreciation for John Goodman. God bless you, @AnOminous.


----------



## byuu (Sep 3, 2020)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> I hate normies because they're stupid wageslaves and cucks for femoids and don't understand that true living is a plate of fresh tendies handed to you by your mom while you watch anime in your basement throne room


Plate? You're not mainlining your tendies like a proper kiwi?
Fuck off, normie. I bet you have a job and a girlfriend too. Faggot.


----------



## D̥̜̖͗͆̿E̼̰VÔ̦Ȗ̟̹̮͊͋R͊̒ (Sep 3, 2020)

Times were, bitches had to timestamp their tits for validation.
Now the bitches are everywhere and the dudes have bigger tits.

Repeal 230 we don't deserve it.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 3, 2020)

I've taken to calling them niggers as they wouldn't dare co-opt the gamer word.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Lmove (Sep 3, 2020)

Normies tend to be self-destructing COONSIMERS who demand entertainment on a silver platter.
Once they get hold onto something you enjoy they will sanitaze it and strip it from whatever made it special in the first place.


----------



## break these cuffs (Sep 3, 2020)

Muskrat said:


> The only people I've seen who "hate" normalfags are meme-spouting NEETs on imageboards who think they're superior, just because they aren't wageslaves or brainwashing themselves with MSM (Ironically, these kinds of people can be categorized easily, meaning that it isn't as much independence as it is adopting modern imageboard culture). Both sides are equally annoying and braindead.
> Normalfags aren't really a problem. Don't let the the vocal minorities online delude you into thinking that every person in real life wears a political shirt and riots. They're blissfully unaware and apathetic, but hey, if they want to do that, go right ahead.


wagie wagie in a cagie
all day long you sweat and ragie
neet is comfy
neet is cool
neet is free from work and school
wagie trapped and wagie dies
neet eats tendies sauce and fries


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Sep 3, 2020)

I am proud to be a normal perosn.


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 3, 2020)

ur mom


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 3, 2020)

AnOminous said:


>


lol calm down


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 3, 2020)

tough work redpilling the attractive ones


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Sep 3, 2020)

i love new people


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 3, 2020)

break these cuffs said:


> wagie wagie in a cagie
> all day long you sweat and ragie
> neet is comfy
> neet is cool
> ...


truly a song for the ages


----------



## TraumaTeam2020 (Sep 3, 2020)

Are normalfags worse than newfags or are oldfags just lifeless NEETs? 
How long do you have to be somewhere to be an oldfag or strip the title of newfag?
Whatever the answer is in the end we are all still just fags, so be humble my friendfags.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Sep 3, 2020)

Lmove said:


> Normies tend to be self-destructing COONSIMERS who demand entertainment on a silver platter.
> Once they get hold onto something you enjoy they will sanitaze it and strip it from whatever made it special in the first place.


Thats the most hypocritical take ever. Its not about consumerism and entitlement , is more about what kind of consumerism and entitlement.

Like spending all your money of Warhammer figurines and anime rather than funkopops and demanding entertainment on a silver platter but me _us_ versus _them. _


----------



## Aidan (Sep 4, 2020)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Thats the most hypocritical take ever. Its not about consumerism and entitlement , is more about what kind of consumerism and entitlement.
> 
> Like spending all your money of Warhammer figurines and anime rather than funkopops and demanding entertainment on a silver platter but me _us_ versus _them. _


the difference between figurinefags and funkofags is figurinefags actually love their stupid little plastics and put a lot of time into them, even actually playing with them when they get the chance.
funkofags just decorate their stupid fucking desk or wall with whatever is hip that month and that's that.

As for OP, normies just bring in a buncha baggage and are like californians, they show up then bitch about things not being the way they want. To normie-proof something just make it not super-easy to use. That says it all to me.
If it's not a double-click install and super-intuitive then they won't use it unless they're forced to. And keep it off the fucking phones, not everything needs an app


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Sep 4, 2020)

I don't really hate "normal people" but I have a great deal of contempt for basic, generic, stale white bread type of normies.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Sep 4, 2020)

Normies killed my father.


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Sep 4, 2020)

MalWart said:


> This thread has further cemented my appreciation for John Goodman. God bless you, @AnOminous.



I liked him better back when he was drinking tbh.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 4, 2020)

Aidan said:


> As for OP, normies just bring in a buncha baggage and are like californians, they show up then bitch about things not being the way they want. To normie-proof something just make it not super-easy to use. That says it all to me.



Just throwing in anything where someone has to do something on a command line keeps most normies away.


----------



## The Bovinian Derivative (Sep 4, 2020)

Normies are normies because they are not part of [insert thing here] culture and if they they are the modern day self important, entitled variety they will demand change from the group instead of adapting to [insert thing here] culture, this gets worse when the arbiters of [insert thing here] start to cater to normies and whatever charm [insert thing here] had slowly fades away which builds resentment. All of this can be avoided with the age old truths of lurk moar and fuck off if you dont like it.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Sep 4, 2020)

Aidan said:


> the difference between figurinefags and funkofags is figurinefags actually love their stupid little plastics and put a lot of time into them, even actually playing with them when they get the chance.
> funkofags just decorate their stupid fucking desk or wall with whatever is hip that month and that's that.



"Reeee being manchildren consooming toys is based when we do it"

COPE

This is exactly what I meant. It is not at all about consuming. Is about a dick measuring contest to see who consumes better. The normies obviously consume wrong, they like things that are not in the in group bias so of course.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Sep 4, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> >unironically referring to normalfags as "normies"
> Found the normalfag.





AnOminous said:


> Kill yourself faggot.


Truly a clash of Titans.


----------



## D̥̜̖͗͆̿E̼̰VÔ̦Ȗ̟̹̮͊͋R͊̒ (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Sep 4, 2020)

blind sheep that do what they are told.


----------



## Big Nasty (Sep 4, 2020)

UTINNI!


----------



## Drain Todger (Sep 4, 2020)

Normies destroyed the internet.

Back in the good ol’ days, there was Usenet, which was before my time, but reportedly very based and mostly populated by high-IQ people.

Then, in the late 90s, there came the AOL users, who shitted everything up.

This was soon followed by phone users and social media in the late 2000s, permanently fucking up everything.

The problem is the format. Phones are too accessible and easy for absolute mouth-breathing dipshits to use. Back when people had to get a desktop machine and hook up a modem and all these other peripherals just to get the damn thing running, there was a bit of a filter that kept the absolute lowest common denominator retards away.

A Blackberry or an all-in-one touchscreen device like a modern smartphone has no barriers between the user and immediate internet access. The terrible typing experience of using one’s thumbs encourages the use of a clipped pidgin English, written one half-formed burp of text at a time. This encourages self-righteous, insipid, and polarizing banter in place of introspection and analysis.

The internet has been swarmed by tweeting twats and blithering Phonediots, with their terrible mainstream liberal consoomer politics and their cat photos and their political correctness and mandatory sensitivity and stultifying, humorless, self-serious gravitas.

Normies have consolidated most of the internet’s discussion on Reddit, Facebook, Twitter, and YouTube comments, and then, corporations have exerted despotic top-down control over the things people can say online, and the normies, content with safety over freedom and even actively contemptuous of the lawlessness of the early internet, are perfectly fine with this.

It didn’t have to be this way. It still doesn’t. We need peer-to-peer social media networks to BTFO corporations and put an end to centralized control of discussion on the internet.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 4, 2020)

Drain Todger said:


> Normies destroyed the internet.
> 
> Back in the good ol’ days, there was Usenet, which was before my time, but reportedly very based and mostly populated by high-IQ people.
> 
> ...



If this isn't a copypasta, you are sorely naive in how much of a drudging political slapfight usenet/BBSes were. And the Fediverse has already proven that it's basically just a worse Twitter, just look at the Fediverse thread.


----------



## Women should die (Sep 4, 2020)

N I G G E R S
N I G G E R S
N I G G E R S


----------



## byuu (Sep 4, 2020)

Drain Todger said:


> Normies destroyed the internet.
> 
> Back in the good ol’ days, there was Usenet, which was before my time, but reportedly very based and mostly populated by high-IQ people.
> 
> ...


*plonk*


----------



## I Love Beef (Sep 4, 2020)

I'd have to say the worst kinds of normies are posers, who have plagued mankind since its birth.

I'm not just talking about The Offspring song and wiggers either. I'm talking about all of the faggots who hang around scenes and hardcore places and ranging from surface to intermediate interaction, fuck everything up because there are those who not just don't learn about anything about whatever subculture/interest they're in, but those who are mild sociopaths thinking that surface level to intermediate shit is enough for them to fuck off with to make themselves feel cool and amused and entertained before they leech it to death and go onto whatever else new thing they can be parasites off of. These shitheads don't find intrinsic value in anything and don't take anything seriously unless it's their lazy ass ego and their bottom line.

Rather petty of me, but these faggots have infiltrated video games and anime fandom long ago and helped to bring about both layabout know it all ignorant loser and weeaboo faggotry online and helped to bring about the end of days when people had the will to make their own pleasant part of the internet through personal fansites. Now it's just a bunch of consumerist dipshits who want a retard fanclub for being "the smartest fan" or some shit.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 4, 2020)

Maskull said:


> I've taken to calling them niggers as they wouldn't dare co-opt the gamer word.


>Gamer word

Twitterfagzoomerfaggot detected


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 4, 2020)

Time to kill @AnOminous for being a normie sympathizer.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 4, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> >Gamer word
> 
> Twitterfagzoomerfaggot detected


They've stolen our culture.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Sep 4, 2020)

What profound thoughts! Pray tell, how do I not become this _normie_?


----------



## The Fool (Sep 4, 2020)

CrippleThreat said:


> What profound thoughts! Pray tell, how do I not become this _normie_?



Don't have sex.


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Sep 4, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Just throwing in anything where someone has to do something on a command line keeps most normies away.


Could a resurgence of interest in TempleOS lead to a second internet renaissance?


----------



## Secret Asshole (Sep 5, 2020)

Because most of them are selfish, narcissistic pieces of shit who only care about their own desires. They invade hobbies and demand that they change to fit their standards. Most of the time they don't support said hobby/entertainment medium and will bitch and moan until it is changed. Their tastes are 'normal', meaning they want everything safe and padded. They don't want to be challenged in any way. They want flavorless gruel and they want you to eat it to. They also make no attempt to understand anything. They have little to no critical thinking skills. They'll just consume whatever they're told to do so and fight on behalf of multi-billion dollar corporations who would strip them alive and sell their organs if they could do it. They enjoy their ignorance and revel in it. 

This doesn't go for just entertainment. Normies 'FUCKING LOVE SCIENCE' but have no idea how it works and complain about useless shit like diversity or making shit easy so they can readily digest it. They don't want to be challenged in any way. They want to sit on their ass and have everything molded to them and for them. Normies are fucking scum. Hypocritical, narcissistic crybabies who can't think for themselves and want everything catered to them and are puppets of corporations.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 5, 2020)

The Fool said:


> If this isn't a copypasta, you are sorely naive in how much of a drudging political slapfight usenet/BBSes were. And the Fediverse has already proven that it's basically just a worse Twitter, just look at the Fediverse thread.



The problem is that the big platforms and social media have sucked all the air out of the room.  If you want large audiences you have to submit to some shitty corporate controlled experience.  Even if something objectively better came along, it would have a very hard time getting a critical mass of users.  So you have the blue checkmarks and other fucking retards on Twitter/FB/wherever more or less pushing the "discourse" into the toilet it's in.  And any alternative turns into shit like gab.ai where the only people using it are literal Nazis nobody else can stand.



CrippleThreat said:


> What profound thoughts! Pray tell, how do I not become this _normie_?



By seething, coping, and dilating.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Sep 5, 2020)

(______) said:


> View attachment 1571840


But if you fuck incels..then they aren't incels anymore.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 5, 2020)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> But if you fuck incels..then they aren't incels anymore.



I remember when wizardchan would ban dudes who had been raped by their dads because they weren't incels.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Sep 5, 2020)

Personally I tend to view the internet as so seperate from myself as to be almost irrelivant, calling people normies works on the fallacy I place special value on anyone online.


----------



## L50LasPak (Sep 5, 2020)

The problem lies in escapist culture I assume. When you want to get away from people in general, the last thing you want is a crowd.


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 5, 2020)

I wish Eternal September never happened


----------

